# [SOLVED] Corsair C70 case



## parabola50 (Feb 9, 2007)

This isn't exactly a tech support question, just something I was a bit confused about. I just got this case and I'm very happy with it. It has removable dust filters which I thought was a very good touch. Until I realised that these are only in the bottom of the case... I don't understand how they're going to filter any dust when they're underneath the case. It would have been much better if they were in the front so they could filter the air getting sucked in by the dual fans. There does appear to be a filter in front of these fans but I don't think it's removable so I'm not sure how to clean it.

Anyone familiar with this case? Am I missing something?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Corsair C70 case*

The bottom filters are there for the power supply, to ensure it doesn't suck up dust from a carpet or floor.

Are you sure that there is a front filter in the first place? They typically don't come in the front.


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

*Re: Corsair C70 case*

I have a C70. The filter placement is in the bottom and also in the front. The front filter can be cleaned by either vacuuming or by taking the side panels off and then snapping the front bezel off by unlatching the six snaps (I usually just vacuum). You can place two fans right behind the front filter and two more behind the drive cage.

As you have probably noted, the top has a mesh but no filter. This is because the case is set up so that you can have a water cooler placed there with the air exhausting out the top. I have my system set up with positive airflow out the top, I set my router and DSL modem up there and let the airflow cool them too.

Remember that few cases are going to be dust-tight. In fact, if you had enough filters to make them so you would also have to have such powerful fans as to make the case much noisier than a normal computer case in order to get the proper cooling airflow. Filters are there to help avoid the worst of the lint that might get sucked in off of the floor. The better airflow you have in your case the less dust you will collect but due to static charge it will always collect some dust. I blow my case out about once a month.


----------



## parabola50 (Feb 9, 2007)

*Re: Corsair C70 case*

Thanks, that makes a lot more sense now


----------

